# Can't find the carb i need!!!!! HELP



## senadserifovic (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello All 

I cannot find the carb i need for my ariens compact 24 snow blower. I've search for days now and can't find it . It has a briggs and stratton engine. Engine serial is 12 0802 68 71425. Model is 920014


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Is there a model number on the engine?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

This cant be that old is something broken that prevents it from being cleaned?


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Senad'


Is that the machine with the 205cc Briggs Polar Force engine?
If that's the case, my understanding is that the carb for that is part number: 798917


But also, wasn't that the machine that Ariens had a recall on for a serious fire hazard? :surprise:

Maybe I'm thinking of a different machine......:icon-shrug:


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

I dont know if it would apply to your unit , but Ariens has a recall for the 24" model 920014 snow blower for a fire hazard, float bowl nut or something of that nature. I believe it was for units sold through HD in 2012


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

why do you need a new carb?

I'd rather try to clean and/or repair the original than put an inferior aftermarket carb on it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with Orangeputeh completely, the original is a better carb, first give it a shot and rebuild it.


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

Before I take them off I always put some carb cleaner in the gas,I've already had to run the choke for a while to keep it running but usually they get cleaned out &, start purring w/o touching a wrench to them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sewman said:


> Before I take them off I always put some carb cleaner in the gas,I've already had to run the choke for a while to keep it running but usually they get cleaned out &, start purring w/o touching a wrench to them.


I'll have to try this. How long does it take usually? a whole tankful ? or say 30 minutes or so.

I guess I don't have the patience. And with the carbs I have worked on , I try a in frame cleaning first, taking the bowl off, the main jet and emulsion tube etc. , and the idle jet. that usually works. I haven't worked on as many carbs as J Lawrence and others here. Only on a couple occasions have i had to completely remove carb and take apart to clean out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've run Seafoam for hours through a little Honda generator, with no improvement, it still needed partial choke to run smoothly, without surging. I eventually gave up and disassembled the carb to clean it. It didn't help my big generator either, or my lawn tractor. It may work wonders for some people, but unfortunately I have yet to see an improvement from running it. 

There's certainly no harm in trying, though, especially if you already have some cleaner available. Maybe I'll try some other type of cleaner product in the future. I have an ultrasonic cleaner, which has worked great, but taking the carb apart takes time, and risks messing something up. Pouring stuff in the tank is easy and low-risk, and if it works, great!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I've run Seafoam for hours through a little Honda generator, with no improvement, it still needed partial choke to run smoothly, without surging. I eventually gave up and disassembled the carb to clean it. It didn't help my big generator either, or my lawn tractor. It may work wonders for some people, but unfortunately I have yet to see an improvement from running it.
> 
> There's certainly no harm in trying, though, especially if you already have some cleaner available. Maybe I'll try some other type of cleaner product in the future. I have an ultrasonic cleaner, which has worked great, but taking the carb apart takes time, and risks messing something up. Pouring stuff in the tank is easy and low-risk, and if it works, great!


JLawrence made a good point about this. if you have a complete clog anywhere , nothing will work unless you take apart and clean or put it in an ultrasonic.

he said you would need a little air or a little gas going thru a partial clog for it to clean it out. kinda makes sense.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Definitely makes sense, agreed. The engines in question would run "OK", they just would surge until you applied some choke. That made me assume (I have no proof for this) that the troublesome passages were probably flowing fuel, but were just restricted. It's not like they couldn't stay running at high speed, for instance. So my *assumtion* was that the cleaner could reach them, but I can't be sure of this, unfortunately. The tractor only needs a little choke, so I'll probably try the Seafoam again to see if it improves.


----------

